# Moving to Cyprus 2021



## chelsea01 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi all.
We were hoping to move to Cyprus last year.
Unfortunately due to COVID our house sale which was due to complete in March collapsed.
We finally sold in late September and moved into a rental.
We were not able to come over to Cyprus Late last year because of the various travel restrictions.
However if the COVID situation continues to improve we are hoping to move later this year.
But we now don’t have the advantage of free movement.
So if I’m reading the visa info correctly . We now have 2 options ,
Cat E move if we have a job offer difficult if we cannot get over to network or
Cat F Self sufficient but I cannot seek employment .
I have enough savings for a couple of years without having to work.
But still have 10 years before I can draw my uk pension.
Does anyone know if the Cat F not being able to work is enforced strictly.
Any info would be great.


----------

